
Dropbox surprise – deleted files magically reappear after several years - lx
https://badcyber.com/dropbox-surprise-deleted-files-magically-reappear-after-several-years/
======
MaymayMaster
Lmao at the Dropbox damage control. I wish the cloud meme weren't pushed so
hard, but it's becoming more and more of the norm.

~~~
api
But cloud.

